# Cobra Kai - The Karate Kid Saga Continues!



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)




----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Sweep the leg!


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Wax on, Wax off.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I have to say, I am SUPER excited for this show. Even if its awful, it will be amazing.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

OMG, is that for real? I thought it might be some kind of commercial.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> OMG, is that for real? I thought it might be some kind of commercial.


it's for realz

Series on YouTube Red


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

jsmeeker said:


> it's for realz
> 
> Series on YouTube Red


Hmm. For $9.95 a month, I'd rather CBS All Access without commercials than watch a 70 year old Macchio try to recapture his lost youth.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm fully convinced that Hollywood is out of ideas. Why bring back tired retreads? How about something new? I liked the first Karate kid, but by the 3rd one, I was done.


----------



## ACoolDude (Dec 11, 2001)

Ralph Macchio is 5 years older now than Pat Morita was when Karate Kid was released


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I and II were the only ones worth anything. III and "The Next" not so much.

The remake with Jackie Chan and Jaden Smith was ok - gorgeous locations.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Will be interesting to see them "sweeping the leg" during physical therapy for severe arthritic pain.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

For the longest time, it has been said that Ralph Machhio couldn't get any meaningful roles because of his boyish looks. He looks very good for a guy in his mid-50's.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I think this is going to be an ironic self-aware semi-comedy.


----------



## canonelan2 (May 11, 2001)

Shame it's not on Netflix, Hulu or Amazon, I'd try the first episode.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Will Elisabeth Shue be in it?


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jan 15, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I'm fully convinced that Hollywood is out of ideas. Why bring back tired retreads? How about something new? I liked the first Karate kid, but by the 3rd one, I was done.


There was a third one?


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

InigoMontoya said:


> There was a third one?


Joke, or blanked it out like Jar Jar?
1. The crane, no can defend
2. Go to Okinawa, the drum attack
3. Poor bonsai tree, get your butt kicked by a real martial artist, but win the tourney with katas that confuse the guy.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Not including the Hilary Swank one as the 4th? No Macchio, but Morita is still in it.

Definitely not including the Smith/Chan one.

--Carlos V.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jan 15, 2003)

SleepyBob said:


> Joke, or blanked it out like Jar Jar?
> 1. The crane, no can defend
> 2. Go to Okinawa, the drum attack
> 3. Poor bonsai tree, get your butt kicked by a real martial artist, but win the tourney with katas that confuse the guy.


Half joke, but no need to blank it fully as I'd had enough KK by the end of the second. I was aware there was a third, but I never saw it.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Please, God, tell me it doesn't have Will Smith's kid on it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

InigoMontoya said:


> There was a third one?


Actually 4:

KK 1 , 2, 3 and The Next Karate Kid. Not including the remake of the 1st one.


----------



## ACoolDude (Dec 11, 2001)

What order should I not watch these in?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

They've already made this movie.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)




----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

No mercy


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I don't care HOW you clean those windows!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)




----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

I may have to subscribe to YouTube Red for a while.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

SleepyBob said:


> I may have to subscribe to YouTube Red for a while.


Why, is there something coming besides this?


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

Not that I know of, but the UMF is growing.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm all in.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Hmmm... I'm not sold yet.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Is it supposed to look like some kid filmed it on his phone or GoPro?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I'm all in.


+1. Might just be nostalgia but I think it looks good.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> Is it supposed to look like some kid filmed it on his phone or GoPro?


well, it IS on YouTube.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

So, when is season 1 going to be available, and will it all come out at once, or slowly over a season?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

SleepyBob said:


> So, when is season 1 going to be available, and will it all come out at once, or slowly over a season?


The trailer says May 2

But the rest is a good question and one I had as well.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

yeah... Not gonna be an ironic self-aware comedy


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I love how they are turning this into Romeo and Juliet. Can't wait!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)




----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'd still love for them to make Daniel the bad guy.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I don't have the nostalgia for this movie like most people do (at least not to the same degree), but April 25, fathomevents is doing the Karate Kid in theaters + the first 2 episodes of this.

So "basically free" for those of us who are MoviePass members. (Well, I'm not sure I'll go, but anyway.. I wish these things were a bit later, like 8pm instead of 7pm like usual, on weekdays.)

Cobra Kai Premiere feat. Karate Kid in Movie Theaters | Fathom Events


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

mattack said:


> April 25, fathomevents is doing the Karate Kid in theaters + the first 2 episodes of this.
> 
> So "basically free" for those of us who are MoviePass members.


No no no no no. Fathom Events are not eligible for MoviePass and using MoviePass to pay for a Fathom Event is a good way to get banned from MoviePass.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm in. Just hope they dump it on the service all at once and not one episode a week, so I can binge watch and cancel.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

They've already stated all episodes will be available at launch.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

mattack said:


> I don't have the nostalgia for this movie like most people do (at least not to the same degree), but April 25, fathomevents is doing the Karate Kid in theaters + the first 2 episodes of this.
> 
> So "basically free" for those of us who are MoviePass members. (Well, I'm not sure I'll go, but anyway.. I wish these things were a bit later, like 8pm instead of 7pm like usual, on weekdays.)
> 
> Cobra Kai Premiere feat. Karate Kid in Movie Theaters | Fathom Events





Fofer said:


> No no no no no. Fathom Events are not eligible for MoviePass and using MoviePass to pay for a Fathom Event is a good way to get banned from MoviePass.


I'm not recommending you do this, but if your theater doesn't have reserved seating and they don't care if you buy a ticket for one movie and then go watch a different movie (most don't really care as long the ticket price is the same), then you could buy a ticket for a normal movie and then just walk in and see this Fathom Events movie. Unless the Fathom Events movie sells out, of course.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Frylock said:


> They've already stated all episodes will be available at launch.


Have they? I was looking for that and just didn't see that announcment


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Have they? I was looking for that and just didn't see that announcment


It says it at the end of the video. "All episodes May 2".


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ahhh
I missed that

sweet


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

So basically what you're saying is... you smeeked.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Fofer said:


> So basically what you're saying is... you smeeked.


well.. it's way at the end. after the real part of the video is over. After it says "May 2" and then after the You Tube Red logo

I quit watching after the first "May 2" popped up


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I'd still love for them to make Daniel the bad guy.


[Barney Stinson]Wait, what? You mean Daniel wasn't always the bad guy?[/Barney Stinson]


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I actually re-watched Karate Kid recently, and really, Daniel is not a "good guy" in the movie. He's a whiny jerk himself, so I really think you could read the movie either way as who really was the bad guy...


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Fofer said:


> So basically what you're saying is... you smeeked.


No, that's not what a smeek is.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I subscribe to a broader definition of the term.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Fofer said:


> No no no no no. Fathom Events are not eligible for MoviePass and using MoviePass to pay for a Fathom Event is a good way to get banned from MoviePass.


WRONG. I have used MoviePass for SEVERAL Fathom Events. It works JUST FINE.

If the app 'supports' it (I am NOT using the 'check into missing movie' feature), I use it.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

mattack said:


> WRONG. I have used MoviePass for SEVERAL Fathom Events. It works JUST FINE.
> 
> If the app 'supports' it (I am NOT using the 'check into missing movie' feature), I use it.


LOL. You've just been lucky then. Others have been banned for using MoviePass for Fathom Events, even if there was no upcharge for that ticket, and yes, even if that Fathom Event was listed in the app.

I don't fault you for making this mistake, but it's a bad advice to pass along.

faq/supported_formats - MoviePassClub
Are there any restrictions?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I guess I should check my movie tickets. AFAIK, there wasn't an upcharge for any of them.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Fathom Events aren't allowed regardless. MoviePass at your own risk.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Review of Cobra Kai

http://ew.com/tv/2018/04/24/cobra-ka...red-ew-review/


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I started watching, and am enjoying it so far! Cheesy but in an entertaining and self-aware way.

I noticed YouTube even customized their player for this series 

I'll spoilerize it just in case:



Spoiler















Also, I signed up for YouTube Red using this link, which got me a 90 day free trial. I immediately "cancelled" so it wouldn't auto-renew at regular price, and confirmed that my current subscription remains active until the end of July.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I signed up for Youtube Red yesterday. Partly because I figured I'd watch this show.

Also, I've been watching a lot of stuff on Youtube the last 2 months. Like way more than I watch TV. I had been wondering why I never saw commercials. Finally figured out the ad blocker I used blocked the ads on Youtube. Seems weird that ad blockers work on Youtube ads. I turned off the ad blocker and damn, a 17 minute video had a commercial break like every 3 minutes. I figure I'll pay for Red as long as I'm frequenting Youtube.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

What ad blocker were you using that blocked YT ads? That'd be good to know. uBlock Origin isn't doing that for me.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Wait.. I thought You Tube Red was ad free?
That was one main attraction for me. To get rid of ads on You Tube


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

He was talking about regular YouTube.

YouTube Red is a paid service, that gives you access to YouTube Red-exclusive content. There are no ads there. 

Once you sign up for YouTube Red, you get rid of ads on regular YouTube too.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Fofer said:


> What ad blocker were you using that blocked YT ads? That'd be good to know. uBlock Origin isn't doing that for me.


uBlock Origin blocks the ads for me. I turned it off for Youtube and ads showed up. Turned it back on and they went away.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Hmm, thanks. I'll have to investigate further.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Fofer said:


> He was talking about regular YouTube.
> 
> YouTube Red is a paid service, that gives you access to YouTube Red-exclusive content. There are no ads there.
> 
> Once you sign up for YouTube Red, you get rid of ads on regular YouTube too.


Ok. thanks. I got a little confused. Thought he was talking about blocking ads on You Tube Red


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Fofer said:


> I started watching, and am enjoying it so far! Cheesy but in an entertaining and self-aware way.
> 
> I noticed YouTube even customized their player for this series
> 
> ...


How does that link work? It simply takes my to the Google Play Music home page. I don't see any sort of link there to actually subscribe.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Are you already subscribed to either service? A subscription to GPM gets you access to YouTube Red and a subscription to YouTube Red gets you access to GPM. The deal only appears if you are eligible (it may be for new subscribers only?) Or maybe they've killed the deal. I'm not sure. Everyone's mileage seems to vary. I learned about it via a later post in this thread:

4-Months of Google Play Music & YouTube Red Subscription Free (New Subscribers Only)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Fofer said:


> Are you already subscribed to either service? A subscription to GPM gets you access to YouTube Red and a subscription to YouTube Red gets you access to GPM. The deal only appears if you are eligible (it may be for new subscribers only?) Or maybe they've killed the deal. I'm not sure. Everyone's mileage seems to vary. I learned about it via a later post in this thread:
> 
> 4-Months of Google Play Music & YouTube Red Subscription Free (New Subscribers Only)


No.

I of course have a Google account. And I have used Google Play Music. But I don't believe I have ever signed up for a PAID Google Play Music service. I have a YouTube account too (really, it's the same as the Google account), but I have never subscribed to any pay You Tube service

Am I supposed to see some sort of actual offer or link once I land on the Google Play Music main page/portal?

I also saw the Tech Bargins deal too. That was the first one I tried. Same deal. No obvious evidence of a deal.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

For me there the deal was plainly displayed on the bottom 2/3 of the page. Looked sort of like a pop-up, but embedded within the standard GPM interface.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hmm.. Ok.. I think maybe you are right. Its no good any more..

I followed the 4 month deal link you jsut posted.. I get re-directed to google play music with this URL


```
https://play.google.com/music/listen?referrer=utm_campaign%3DSlickdeals#/sulp
```
But I see this










I had not seen that Error Processing Coupon with other code. I just get to the home page for Google Play Music


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

When people are ready...

Season 1 Episode 1 thread up in the TV Talk forum

Cobra Kai - S1E1 'Ace Degenerate' - You Tube Red series


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Am I the only one really watching this ? I just finished the whole series. It's pretty good. Getting great reviews too. Anyone who was a fan of the first Karate Kid will love this series. It's got lots of throw backs and references, some corny and cheesy stuff, but in a fun way. Old characters you know who develop even more. And some good new character too.

Seriously. Watch it. Ten 30 minute episodes. Very bingeable.

I have threads up for each individual episode as well over in the TV Talk forum.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I watched the first two for free on YouTube. It's a Cobra Kai page and looks legit. 

I thought it was pretty good. May actually get me to subscribe as I already took advantage a year ago of a the free 4-months.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I binge watched the whole thing last week (2 episodes per day). I thought it was just the right amount of cheese, nostalgia and character development. I loved it (I loved the original movie and part 2 growing up. )


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I binged the whole Cobra Kai series Friday to Saturday. Loved it. But I don't have much to say about it beyond that.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

We watched the first episode and didn't care for it. We'll probably give the second episode a shot.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> We watched the first episode and didn't care for it. We'll probably give the second episode a shot.


If you didn't like the first episode then you probably won't like the whole series either IMO.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Cobra Kai Renewed For Season 2 At YouTube Red


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Really enjoyed episode 1. Zabka is a better actor than he was in 1984. 

About to watch episode 2.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

GDG76 said:


> If you didn't like the first episode then you probably won't like the whole series either IMO.


Episode 2 was an improvement over episode 1, enough so that we'll continue.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm about 5 episodes in. I'm liking it. The show sort of has a "The OC" vibe to it peppered with 80's and Karate Kid references. 

I had been on the fence about a Youtube Red subscription as well and this pushed me over. So far I am really liking the Youtube Music and Google Play music apps on the iPhone. I like that I can listen to concerts on Youtube Music and select audio only or even download it locally to my phone to save on phone data. The App does a good job picking other songs/videos that I would like.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072147977987330049


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

"A potentially terrible idea that became a delightfully entertaining reality"

I think that sums it up pretty well. Although ranking it higher than Mrs. Maisel may be a bit of a stretch.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Can't wait!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I enjoyed the free episodes but I can't justify a fourth streaming service on top of the other premium services I have. I also refuse as much as possible ad supported services.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

YouTube Premium gets rid of all of the YouTube ads, and that's one of the biggest reasons I pay for it. I did love me some Cobra Kai, though


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Fofer said:


> YouTube Premium gets rid of all of the YouTube ads, and that's one of the biggest reasons I pay for it. I did love me some Cobra Kai, though


It's the reason I kept it. Also, because I want to see Season 2 of Cobra Kai


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

zalusky said:


> I enjoyed the free episodes but I can't justify a fourth streaming service on top of the other premium services I have. I also refuse as much as possible ad supported services.


If you wait long enough, YouTube is eventually going to make their originals free (with ads, of course).

YouTube to Make New Originals Available for Free, Ad-Supported Viewing With 'Single Slate' Strategy



> By 2020, YouTube's original shows and movies will be available in free windows for all YouTube users. In the near term, some original productions will remain behind the paywall, including next year's season 2 of "Cobra Kai," an offshoot of the "Karate Kid" movies.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm impatient


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Everytime I think about switching from Google Play Music to Spotify, I remind myself of the "free" subscription to YouTube Premium...and I decide to stay put!


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

If you have YouTube TV, it has Cobra Kai. That is how I watched it.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

MikeekiM said:


> Everytime I think about switching from Google Play Music to Spotify, I remind myself of the "free" subscription to YouTube Premium...and I decide to stay put!


Wurd!


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I don't know how people watch Youtube with all of the ads these days. I signed up for the 1 month demo and found I watched a LOT more youtube when there were no ads, and could discover some really great content. Its kept me on the service.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Frylock said:


> I don't know how people watch Youtube with all of the ads these days.


Adblock+, uBlock Origin, TamperMonkey with Reek, and uMatrix. Haven't seen a Youtube ad in years.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Pity those don’t work on iOS or tvOS, where I actually watch YouTube content.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Those apps also don't work on Roku or AppleTV, where I watch my youtube content.

Also, the adblockers are not just hurting Google (they can survive), but also the content creators you are watching. If they don't make any money via ad revenue (or the replacement from Youtube Premium) then they will stop making the content. Nothing in life is free...


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

We were recently talking in the Xbox thread about things that are worth what you pay for them. For me, paying for premium YouTube so I can avoid the ads, it is definitely worth it. Cobra Kai was really good and worth paying for. Watching without commercials was awesome. Still having other content that I can watch in the remaining period that I had paid for the premium service is a big bonus. I am supporting the content creators and providers and can still enjoy the content without having to endure stupid ads. Win-win in my book.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Unbeliever said:


> Adblock+, uBlock Origin, TamperMonkey with Reek, and uMatrix. Haven't seen a Youtube ad in years.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Should this be cross-posted in the "Is this stealing?" thread? 

I've heard people defending using tools like these to block ads on web sites due to the risk of malware, but I don't think that argument applies here.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Frylock said:


> Those apps also don't work on Roku or AppleTV, where I watch my youtube content.
> 
> Also, the adblockers are not just hurting Google (they can survive), but also the content creators you are watching. If they don't make any money via ad revenue (or the replacement from Youtube Premium) then they will stop making the content. Nothing in life is free...


That reminds me of a question I've had for quite some time. When YouTube allows a video to be embedded on another website, like when someone will post a video here on TCF, why would YouTube allow that since usually that means no advertising will be viewed?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Season 2 teaser trailer.
Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yassss!!!! OMG I am so pumped for this. Just started watching season 1 again.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh yeah! Wax on baby!


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

A new clip from season 2 popped up on my feed on YouTube. I didn’t want post it here due to language but if you search on YouTube for “Johnny yells at Hawk” then it should come up.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Season 2 trailer.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

LOL! I am unreasonably excited about this!!!!


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

Fofer said:


> LOL! I am unreasonably excited about this!!!!


Me too, gotta wait three weeks...DOH...I guess I'll watch Season 1 again.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Fofer said:


> LOL! I am unreasonably excited about this!!!!


Same. I just started watching the first season a couple of weeks ago. After watching two one night, we watched five the next. Loving it so far.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

So this is the last season, I guess unless another company picks it up.

We really liked the first season, so we are pretty happy to have it back for another season.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> So this is the last season, I guess unless another company picks it up.
> 
> We really liked the first season, so we are pretty happy to have it back for another season.


huh? they announced it wouldn't be back?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

DavidTigerFan said:


> huh? they announced it wouldn't be back?


I had read or heard recently that they were dropping original content. It seems that since then, YouTube has denied it:
YouTube cancels two original series but denies moving away from original content


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

So I guess no then?


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

The producers have said that they have a storyline for three seasons so I hope there will be at least that much. 

I have also heard a rumor that all episodes this season on YouTube will be available to everyone but will have ads. I can see this being the case. More viewers=more ads=more money vs less premium subscribers and potentially less money.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Cobra Kai never dies.



Just multiplies...

COLORS!


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

DougF said:


> Same. I just started watching the first season a couple of weeks ago. After watching two one night, we watched five the next. Loving it so far.


There's something about it that is just so fun, so kitschy, so self-aware, and nostalgic, that I find incredibly entertaining and endearing. It knows exactly what it is, and what the audience wants to see, and it delivers. And it's designed in such a way to bring in new audiences to the Karate Kid universe too. 

I loved season 1 and think they did a great job with it. I can't wait for season 2. I'll probably watch the whole season in one sitting.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm hoping for a season 3 already.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

S3 has already been announced. The show is already picked up for S3, so it will be coming.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Fofer said:


> There's something about it that is just so fun, so kitschy, so self-aware, and nostalgic, that I find incredibly entertaining and endearing. It knows exactly what it is, and what the audience wants to see, and it delivers. And it's designed in such a way to bring in new audiences to the Karate Kid universe too.
> 
> I loved season 1 and think they did a great job with it. I can't wait for season 2. I'll probably watch the whole season in one sitting.


All of this.



Spoiler



When Kreese showed up at the end of E10, my wife and I both laughed...in a good way.



I was 13 in 1984 and am now thoroughly entrenched in middle age. For me, it's the perfect sequel at the perfect time.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

DougF said:


> I was 13 in 1984 and am now thoroughly entrenched in middle age. For me, it's the perfect sequel at the perfect time.


Me too, exactly 



DougF said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When Kreese showed up at the end of E10, my wife and I both laughed...in a good way.





Spoiler



This was an excellent TV moment for me. Completely unspoiled. In fact, for some reason I had it in my head that Martin Kove, the actor who played Kreese, had actually died many years ago. I have no idea where that notion came from  bu anyway,t as I was watching Season 1, I remember thinking to myself, that it's too bad he's not around to be included, and when Johnny mentioned his "sensei who died," I figured, OK, that's how they were handling this character's absence. 
So when Kreese actually _did_ appear, I stood up from my couch, cheering, in total surprise.

Later I was reminded that in Karate Kid 3, there was a plot point where Terry Silver lied about Kreese having a fatal heart attack, so that could explain at least some part of why Johnny had said that about his old sensei...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)




----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

This 30 for 30 was brilliant!

Also, for those interested, Vudu has the original 3 for $15 in HDX right now. If you want to relive the glory days. You know, back in the 80's when your choices were to go to the movies, or to a karate tournament!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

6 days!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TODAY!!!!


Now... how do we setup a thread to discuss? Episode by episode? I tried that for season 1 and got little interest.

I can't do a "season" thread as I won't be able to watch the entire season on one shot.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I downloaded all 10 episodes to my iPad and plan to watch them all in the next 2 days


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been able to binge watch 8 of the 10 episodes and feel season 2 is almost on par with season 1. Season 1 being 10/10 and season 2 being an 8 or a 9 out of 10. Let’s see how it finishes up.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I just finished episode 6 and... OMG.

No spoilers, but... 

OMG.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I thought this show was going to be free with ads. Do I need Youtube premium still?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

NatasNJ said:


> I thought this show was going to be free with ads. Do I need Youtube premium still?


Yes.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Consider signing up for the free month trial. You can easily binge this in a few days.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I hope season 3 comes. There's been a lot of rumors swirling around YouTube original content. Some are saying Google wants to kill it (I mean what product doesn't Google want to kill if it's not an instant success), or that they'll make it ad supported. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Just finished the season.

OMG!

They’re *better* be a 3rd season! Are you freaking kidding me?

Seriously.

O.
M.
G.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)




----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> I thought this show was going to be free with ads. Do I need Youtube premium still?


Eventually. Still no time frame.

YouTube Confirms It Will Stream Its Original Shows For Free, With Ads - NewFronts - Deadline

And it's renewed for season 3.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

From yesterday's press release, which also noted that Season 3 comes in 2020:

FREE AD-SUPPORTED PREMIERE DATES:

Cobra Kai (Seasons 1 and 2)

On September 11th, YouTube will make the second season of "Cobra Kai" available to all users globally for free, in an ad supported environment. Fans will be able to tune-in weekly for a new episode of the hit show. And for two weeks - from August 29th to September 11th - fans can also catch up on all of Cobra Kai Season 1 for free.

Read more at Breaking News - YouTube to Make All New Original Series and Specials Free with Ads | TheFutonCritic.com


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I wasn't much interested in this series when it came out but reading this thread has got me interested and bouncing around the interwebs it's getting raves pretty much everywhere I've read. Must give season one a view.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Just finished season 2...fun show.

Highlight was episode 9 and Stingray(?) having both hands taped to 40oz beer bottles. Why?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Edward Fortyhands - Wikipedia


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

That’s funny...I called him Edward Beerhands when I saw him


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I just hope they make Robby get rid of his 90's era hair cut in s3


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Cruel Summer indeed...



Spoiler



Do we see Ali in season 3???


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Cruel Summer indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Recent interview where Elisabeth Shue says she's considering it.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Fofer said:


> Edward Fortyhands - Wikipedia


Ohhh college. Can't remember if I ever did that


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

'Cobra Kai' Season 3: Daniel LaRusso Will Return to Okinawa


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Generic said:


> 'Cobra Kai' Season 3: Daniel LaRusso Will Return to Okinawa


I love this series so much and am excited about season 3.  I kinda wish I didn't know this plot point ahead of time, though. I guess it's a difficult secret to keep if they're actually filming on location though.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

RIP Tommy

Rob Garrison, 'Karate Kid' actor, dead at 59 - CNN


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I thought he looked legitimately ill (as opposed to acting and makeup) in his episode last season.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

So I noticed the shows are free now. I don't even recall seeing ads. (Maybe 1 at the beginning)
I am through episode 4 or 5.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Officially moving to Netflix. No word on the status of production.

'Cobra Kai' Moves to Netflix as YouTube Officially Out of Scripted


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Oh yes!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Anyone know the date it will go live on Netflix?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Officially moving to Netflix. No word on the status of production.
> 
> 'Cobra Kai' Moves to Netflix as YouTube Officially Out of Scripted


bummer..


Or at least, for me.. But it's good for the show itself


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

jlb said:


> Anyone know the date it will go live on Netflix?


Nothing official yet. The three Karate Kid movies start on Netflix on July 1st. I heard that Netflix needs time to dub all seasons into 30 different languages for other markets. I suspect it will be a tiered release with season 1 starting followed by season 2 then 3.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

https://youtu.be/Wrmx6gc0a8I


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)




----------

